# wiring diagram of MAF-sensor and plug to MAF



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

Need this ASAP for completing my APR s3+ installation...please anyone...?...
the Short take, im installing the APR S3+ in an AGU (DBC) with a large mafsensor then on AWD, AWW, AWP etc....but also the plug is only with 4 legs on my maf, and the MAF to use (AWD, AWW, AWP etc.) is with 5 legs...need this very soon, hope someone can help?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

On my '05 AWP, this is the wiring for my MAF:
Pin 1: (empty)
Pin 2: 12V source
Pin 3: Ground
Pin 4: 5V source
Pin 5: 5V MAF signal output
I think that's what you're asking for... sorry if it's not.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Yahooo....thanks alot, thats just what i was asking about - super duper AntiRiced, you made may day....


----------



## jeffs789 (May 23, 2007)

Awesome been looking for this for a while thank you :thumbup:


----------



## 805 GTI (Sep 15, 2012)

theAntiRiced said:


> On my '05 AWP, this is the wiring for my MAF:
> Pin 1: (empty)
> Pin 2: 12V source
> Pin 3: Ground
> ...


 ok so i have a 2002 1.8t awp, which one's the ground wire and which ones the maf 5v signal. on mine the power is the blue/yellow strip and the red is 5v reference, but i dont know about the other two. thanks


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

jeffs789 said:


> Awesome been looking for this for a while thank you :thumbup:


 Not looking too hard then... 

From FAQ... 



> From AWP:
> Pin 1 :
> Pin 2 : Blue/Yellow : 12V
> Pin 3 : Green : Ground
> ...


----------



## 805 GTI (Sep 15, 2012)

groggory said:


> Not looking too hard then...
> 
> From FAQ...


thanks and would you happen to know what the signal voltage should read at idle


----------



## muleror (May 29, 2019)

*My Readouts*

On my test I get the following:
Pins: Pin 1 - 4.66v, 
Pin 2- approx 13.03v
Pin 3 - 0 volt
Pin 4 - 5.0v
Pin 5- 0 volts

Why am I getting 4.66v on Pin #1??


----------

